# Key FOB transmitter programing



## first65now05 (Oct 15, 2008)

Just tried programing a new key/transmitter for my 06 GTO using GM4lifes's instructions and all steps were completed with expected horn chirps but the flashing security light does not turn off and the car will not start. Key and transmitter are new. Any suggestions?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

first65now05 said:


> Just tried programing a new key/transmitter for my 06 GTO using GM4lifes's instructions and all steps were completed with expected horn chirps but the flashing security light does not turn off and the car will not start. Key and transmitter are new. Any suggestions?


Some former Pontiac Dealers will program them free of charge. Mine does. Try calling around? If you are on a good rapport with a GM dealer you may get it for free, only takes them but a minute.


----------

